# Window Box Design



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Beautiful house and yard.I would go with one solid box.No reason to have a gap in the middle.I would consider having something built from a pvc material like Azek.No maintenance,rot or bug problem and has a grain that would match your siding.
Many designs on line for window planters.


----------



## WugLife (Oct 4, 2014)

I can't quite tell but it looks like your front door is red? A red window box might go well. Add a pop of colour but still match what you having going on already. 

Beautiful house!


----------



## maw_7787 (Oct 24, 2014)

I also like the idea of a red window box, it would really make it pop with the white and black behind it! There is one thing you might to keep in mind with the size, though, (something I didn't realize until after I built mine) is how heavy will this thing weigh once it's filled. I don't think you could go wrong either way, but if it is going to be one long window box, make sure you have enough support in the middle. Those things can get really heavy after adding the soil. I would love to see your finished product once it's done! Good luck.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Another tip that's worked for me.
Make the box without a bottom.
Before making it go to any garden center, HD, Lowes, ECT. and buy a plastic rectangular flower pot and make your frame to fit it.
That will act as an insert that's not going to rot out and can be lifted out.
Make it out of a rot resistant wood like Cedar and using a solid tinted stain instead of paint will give you a trouble free box.
And yes you can still have it red or black.


----------



## alexdavid (Oct 22, 2014)

WugLife said:


> I can't quite tell but it looks like your front door is red? A red window box might go well. Add a pop of colour but still match what you having going on already.
> 
> Beautiful house!


That's quite true! painting your door and windows with the same color creates a unified effect


----------



## RobertCurry (Oct 20, 2014)

It is a nice house. I will suggest you to have a large single window. You can select a wood colored window, it looks good and give your house a different look.


----------

